# "Shooters with Hooters"



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for starting this KS! Lets have some fun and post some awesome pics of the critters.........I'm guessing y'all know who I am already, if not, my name is Dee and I am a totally archery addict! :nod:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I guess the next step is throwing some names around, Ladies. Let's post up some suggestions. Just worked a 12 hour shift only to be called back in to ride the ambulance for a couple hours so my creative juices aren't really flowing right now so I'll be thinking and post up some ideas soon and can't wait to see what everyone else comes up with.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok names........

Shooters with Hooters..............LOL! Sorry couldn't resist
Deadly Dames
Dressed to Kill
The Buck stops here
Dangerous Does
Four Fierce Females

All I've got for now.......


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Still trying........

BOWdacious

Size Matters

Lady Killers

Racks Attack


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

KSGirl said:


> Ok names........
> 
> Shooters with Hooters..............LOL! Sorry couldn't resist
> Deadly Dames
> ...


OMG! I love 2 of these........Shooters with Hooters and Four Fierce Females. (Really like the Shooters with Hooters!)

I just thought of one.....Deadly Divas?


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Dees I'm starting to think we are alone in this. LOL!!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL... I vote for shooters with hooters.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

KSGirl said:


> Dees I'm starting to think we are alone in this. LOL!!


I was too!!! Til I logged in just now! :lol:



woodsbaby said:


> LOL... I vote for shooters with hooters.


Sounds like there's a couple votes for that one!! :chortle:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Wee Hoo Welcome Woodsbaby, just one more to check in!! It's finally been below 100 degrees here for a couple days so I want to get out and shoot my bow but it's my weekend to work. Come on Monday and please don't be 106 degrees out. Holy Cow my Hubby just showed me pics from one of our trail cams he pulled today and there is a 160 class buck!! I'm sooooooo ready for season to open.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

season starts the 7th over here!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok Ladies shall we make it official on the team name?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

KSGirl said:


> Ok Ladies shall we make it official on the team name?


Yup! Lets make it official.......Shooters With Hooters it is!! Should I have an admin add that name to this thread title??? :noidea:


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I soooo want a team shirt!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Heck yes on the name, and I would LOVE a team shirt or Hoodie too but have no idea how to make that happen.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

woodsbaby said:


> I soooo want a team shirt!





KSGirl said:


> Heck yes on the name, and I would LOVE a team shirt or Hoodie too but have no idea how to make that happen.


Ok, I will PM an admin and have them put our name in the subject line of this thread!! Let me talk to someone about maybe getting shirts or hoodies........will see what we can make happen. :nod:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

That's awesome Dees. Man I'm ready for season to open.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm getting the itch! I'm always good for multiple does each year... perhaps I'll even get a buck for us


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I'm not promising anything on the shirts/hoodies. I need to get out there and shoot a couple tree rats! Only have a couple weeks or so til our deer/elk season opens! :whoo:


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

BAHAHHA!! Shooters with hooters!! LOvE the name!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Montana girl said:


> BAHAHHA!! Shooters with hooters!! LOvE the name!!


figured you would get a kick outta that one! :lol: Welcome to the team girlfriend! :nod:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Heck yes the teams all here!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok ladies, name has been changed...........hope y'all find it!! :lol:


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry I was creeping on your thread ladies but OMG!!!! I LOVE your name!!!!!  
Good luck ladies!! And be safe


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

12 days left tell Archery season opens here in MT!! YES


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Montana girl said:


> 12 days left tell Archery season opens here in MT!! YES


Girl, it can't get here soon enough!!! :whoo:


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

:dancing:


Montana girl said:


> 12 days left tell Archery season opens here in MT!! YES


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Finally got some rain here, almost 4.5 inches. We are so far behind but it was a blessing, and should help with crops. One of my stands is set up on a creek surrounded by milo field and I'm excited. My big buck was taken off a milo field as was all my hubby's big bucks so I'm hoping for a good season. This is the location that I sat last year and blew a chance at a monster buck, so I'm hoping he'll be back.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

This weekend is the season opener here!! :whoo: Something is gonna meet my arrow! :chortle:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Goodluck DeeS!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I passed up a bear this weekend!! HE was about the size of my lab, but i got within bow range!! Got close on an elk but not close enough!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Go get 'Em Montana Girl!! Can't wait for season opener here on Sept. 17th!! I'm leaving for Michigan tomorrow morning to take my Dad to see my sister and will get back just in time for opener.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

All right ladies! another team member is in the field! opening day today!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

With your catchy name, every time someone posts and it shows up in the what's new section, there's gonna be 25 guys looking at the thread for other reasons! Oh wait, why did I look at it? bye!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL! didn't think about that.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Go get 'em woodsbaby!!! I'm going out this weekend after doing some fencing..........


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Gots us some points ladies!!! :whoo:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

We need pics!! Oh and CONGRATS!!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Way to go Dee!!! Looks like a nice Turkey!! Way to put us on the board!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Thanks ladies! I posted a pic in the scoring thread, will try and post one here. Won't have me in it, but the bird and bow! :lol:


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

Shot a small doe on friday! forgot to take pics tho. we were soooo tired. I'll try to snap a pic when we go to skin n stuff. otherwise I usually shoot multiple does a year so there will be more :wink:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Finally got to get out in the woods this evening and it was a glorious evening. Saw over 25 doe and had 7 bucks all in range but no shooters. Can't wait to get out there again. Hope everyone is having as much fun as I am.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Ladies, just checking in. Man the rut is starting to really kick in here in Kansas and it's awesome. I don't get out as much as I'd like but going try to get out as much as possible this week cause it's getting good. Hope everyone is having as much fun hunting as I am.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I shooted us a doe! Last day of the season and the last few minutes of shootable light.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

CONGRATS, Woodsbaby!!!! I'm sad to say my season has ended and was unable to contribute this year...........in English I ate tag soup.  Had an awesome season, just couldn't get the shot. Way to Go to all the Shooters with Hooters who had success!!!


----------

